# Ring flash for Portrait photography



## adamoe (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm shooting a wedding in a month time and I wanned to get a ring flash for some of the bride close up's, any suggestions?
what do you guys use ?
some picture examples would be great also.
thanks a bunch
Adam


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 31, 2012)

Uh, just how close are you getting?


----------



## Bosman (Apr 12, 2012)

Alien bee's ring flash, its awesome!
http://www.paulcbuff.com/abr800.php


----------



## agierke (Apr 12, 2012)

the alien bee ringflash is awesome...but its bulky and more of a studio ringflash than an event one. i can't imagine sticking the ABR800 into a brides face and blasting her with that. not to mention that it would require a vagabond to power it and your mobility with that rig becomes extremely hindered.

though i have no experience with the Canon MR-14EX ringflash i have some colleagues who have told me they use it for event type stuff. from what i have heard though, in many situations it lacks the distinctive ringflash "halo" look that you get with the larger studio rings. 

if you run with an assistant (who could tote it around and pack it away when not using it) and only plan on using the ringflash for a few "signature" shots then maybe you could pull off using an Alien Bee. if you plan on moving about and using the ringflash a bit more extensively then i would recommend the MR-14EX.


----------



## agierke (Apr 12, 2012)

oh and to add to that....

i would absolutely not use the ABR800 at close range on a bride. the output of that strobe can be VERY discomforting on a subjects eyes. i have shot with it and been the subject looking into that thing and i can tell you that anything but the lowest settings on the ABR800 can be borderline painful.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 13, 2012)

i just got a rayflash to go on the 580, looks pretty good to me and seems to have plenty of power i need to make a special mount so i can mount it and an odin reciever to the bottom of the camera so i can have an odin transmitter on top alowing me to control off camera flash at the same time


----------



## Bosman (Apr 13, 2012)

I use it for Photobooth type shots at receptions.


----------



## eeek (Apr 14, 2012)

How much time do you have? You can make one!

http://www.ishootshows.com/2010/02/23/diy-beauty-dish-video-tutorial/


----------



## Bosman (Apr 17, 2012)

If you get the accessory soft box connection called the 30" moon unit you can get great portraits!
http://www.paulcbuff.com/mu30.php
I saw a video of a guy hand holding the ring flash with 30" moon unit on his camera in his studio turning out amazing results. I put it on a light stand myself.
I even found the vid for u.
Ring Flash Alien Bee ABR 800 aspiring model photography


----------



## Bosman (Apr 18, 2012)

heres another option its pretty new 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&sku=598500&Q=&is=REG&A=details

Here is where i found a full length review 
http://photo.net/equipment/metz/mecablitz-15-MS-1-digital-macro-slave-flash/review


----------

